# Pymie?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone been to Pymatuning since Sunday? Ice holding up? I'm thinkin about hitting the north end of Pymie or the city side of Presque real serious this weekend. Might even set up the shanty and overnight on the ice. I'm thinkin we've got two more weekends of walkable water, at least.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Magoo
Ice should be great for at least 2 weeks. On Sunday, Ray and Bill caught more Crappie and Perch at the hole I was at but did not do anything on the walleye out farther. Ray found out that the group that was out past us and to the south have a big boulder for structure and thats why they slam the walleye there. I can not fish this weekend but am going next Saturday afternoon(March 5th) and staying overnight and fishing sunday also. I am going to try to talk Greg into it and you are more than welcome so get ready.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ready with the Vibes.


----------



## Invader24 (Jun 9, 2004)

Have never had the chance to fish it through the ice guys could ya be of help. I fish everywhere during the hardwater season, from westernPA upstateNY and to WI but never made it to Pym. Go figure... I was woundering if ya could direct me in the right direction. NOT your spots I can do the search and fined, but as far as what luanch or pull off you guys go out of. I don't even care if its a walleye spot perch, crappie  or gills???


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Invader24,
Check your PM's.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ice on the north end of Pymatuning was 9-1/2", mostly good and clear this weekend. I fished afternoons both days, Row v Wade was with me Sunday. Got about a dozen nice crappie, a throwback walleye, and some throwback crappie Saturday in 18 fow west of Tuttle Point beach. A guy near me caught a walleye over 20", his first and only fish through the ice, I think. Did badly on Sunday in 16 to 13-1/2 fow, only iced two craps and one was a throwback. Marked plenty of fish both days, but they seemed very negative except right at dark. Talked to a group of guys coming off the ice who said they got 60 crappie in 20 fow, must have been right in the old creek channel. Row v and I saw some walleye caught, but I guess you had to be right on the spot. Everybody looked to be using bladebaits. Anybody else from here out there?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We didn't fair too well at Pymie. After we got off the ice, we headed to a place for a bite to eat that magoo had been to. It is called the Spillway Inn in Linesville PA. For $13 bucks we got a stomboli the size of a football. Clean place, fair prices, good food & cold beer.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished Pymatunig on Sunday, March 13. Fished due west of the Tuttle Point beach. Got a 20" walleye at 10:00 am in 13 fow near Hemlock Island with Firetiger Vib-E. Got a few perch shortly after, but not much else for HOURS. The afternoon/evening bite was slow to nonexistent (for me). I lost one walleye (probably) and caught just two crappies and one perch.


----------

